
Show HN: Keyboard Gym – exercise videos for RSI, carpal tunnel and gamer's thumb - jaymeh13
https://github.com/jaymeh13/keyboard-gym/blob/master/README.md
======
evex
Wow, great timing! I had to sleep early yesterday cuz my arm was killing me
when typing, I knew it was RSI.

Great list of resources man, thanks!

~~~
jaymeh13
Glad you like it!

